# Last 28 joined members



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Most of them are made up names, purely to advertise porn sites, etc

Is this going to continue until the site has a couple of million members... ie is it automated :? Should Jae be worried?


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

we've had a couple of these one another forum I'm on. Keeps us mod's on our toes trying to spot 'em :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

This happend a few months ago , with lots of Russian's with web sites :?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

RE: the Russian sites - Were they pay sites or free? :lol:

On a serious note, if these applications are automated i recon JAE needs an image with letters/numbers that the applicant needs to type in and match, this will prevent automated applications.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The numbers mount every day, another 5 since yesterday at 18.30 , all made up and non TT interested names. Can the mods check on their ISP and see where they come from ?

On some sites you have to be sent a code before you can register, is this a possibility?

Is this also to do with us being logged on as others?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Either Jae is deleting them or I'm being stupid. I looked at the memberlist by joined date and can't see anything like you suggest.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Look through them...again loads of Russian websites etc and this one today ..

s0000938713  what sort of user name is this ? :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Look through them...again loads of Russian websites etc and this one today ..
> 
> s0000938713  what sort of user name is this ? :?


Who cares what forum name they pick up? It it not allowed to have a forum name without the TT in it? :roll:

If you take the time to read what he has posted, he actually owns a TTR. He is a genuine person and came here for advice.

As far as Jae is concerned the more members the forum has the more he can advertise the forum as a successful one. I don't see him stopping any new people signing in. And if they just register and don't post rubbish, this doesn't affect us at all and we can all live under the same forum.


----------

